# Can vet sex tegu? ██



## Adrian Q (Aug 12, 2016)

Would I be able to bring a juvenile tegu to a vet and have them take an Xray or whatever application to determine the sex of a lizard. My local reptile store will let me exchange or keep the lizard when its sex is determined.


----------



## Justsomedude (Aug 12, 2016)

Check for the bumps


----------



## Adrian Q (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that method only works on mature tegus. What about probing?


----------



## Justsomedude (Aug 13, 2016)

No you can still make them out when they are young there was a video on this site explaining I'll try and find it. Otherwise if it is a reptile vet they might be good at probing baby tegus but it won't be cheap


----------



## Adrian Q (Aug 13, 2016)

Justsomedude said:


> No you can still make them out when they are young there was a video on this site explaining I'll try and find it. Otherwise if it is a reptile vet they might be good at probing baby tegus but it won't be cheap



Ok thanx for your help! I actually saw a video by underground reptiles showing the probing technique almost guaranteeing the sex. Any experience with them>?


----------



## MorganM (Sep 2, 2016)

My vet used the probing technique for my tegu, because when I brought her in (not knowing if she was a girl or a boy, but having been told she was a boy...), she had some leftover shed in the area so bumps were undetectable. Also, tail width can be a good indicator too once they are a bit older, but not when they are young.


----------



## Adrian Q (Sep 14, 2016)

MorganM said:


> My vet used the probing technique for my tegu, because when I brought her in (not knowing if she was a girl or a boy, but having been told she was a boy...), she had some leftover shed in the area so bumps were undetectable. Also, tail width can be a good indicator too once they are a bit older, but not when they are young.



Ok thank you for the information! Sorry for the late reply


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Sep 16, 2016)

Vet can tell using ultrasound


----------



## Adrian Q (Sep 18, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> Vet can tell using ultrasound



Yes I'm sure they can but I'm guessing the procedure will be more expensive. Anyway I stumbled upon Underground Reptiles who can guarantee the sex of Tegus.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 18, 2016)

OK, how old and how big? With good pictures, I should be able to sex it.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 23, 2016)

The vet can only tell if the vet knows what they're doing. This is a rather important issue, many vets simply don't have the experience necessary (ie. vets are not trained to a high degree with all animals, in fact most vets are not trained with reptiles at all). You can tell the sex from day one, because yes while the males develop the bumps with age, the underlying tissues are still there. The "bumps" are where the hemipenal retractor muscles anchor. They become bumps as the scales thicken with age. Thing is, the scales are there from the day they hatch. The scales are different between males and females.


----------



## Adrian Q (Sep 24, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> The vet can only tell if the vet knows what they're doing. This is a rather important issue, many vets simply don't have the experience necessary (ie. vets are not trained to a high degree with all animals, in fact most vets are not trained with reptiles at all). You can tell the sex from day one, because yes while the males develop the bumps with age, the underlying tissues are still there. The "bumps" are where the hemipenal retractor muscles anchor. They become bumps as the scales thicken with age. Thing is, the scales are there from the day they hatch. The scales are different between males and females.



Ok thank you!


----------



## dpjm (Sep 24, 2016)

Why don't you just take a really detailed photo of the area around the cloaca and post it. We should have no problem sexing it for you. You might have to take a few photos to get the right area and the right detail, the scales we are looking for are very small. It's free, though.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 24, 2016)

dpjm said:


> Why don't you just take a really detailed photo of the area around the cloaca and post it. We should have no problem sexing it for you. You might have to take a few photos to get the right area and the right detail, the scales we are looking for are very small. It's free, though.


Among us, we should be able to do it. Sharp close-up of vent include a little above and a little below the cloacal smile! Make sure it is flat, not her body curling in.


----------



## Adrian Q (Sep 24, 2016)

dpjm said:


> Why don't you just take a really detailed photo of the area around the cloaca and post it. We should have no problem sexing it for you. You might have to take a few photos to get the right area and the right detail, the scales we are looking for are very small. It's free, though.


Ok a little misunderstanding... I don't have my tegu yet, but I have been looking at the ones in the store (east bay vivarium).


----------



## dpjm (Sep 24, 2016)

Sorry, my bad. Are you interested in getting a specific sex?


----------

